# Bathroom cabinet



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

I got started on my next project yesterday. This is a floor standing bathroom cabinet in painted MDF. This time it is for my sister and yes she is paying me for it. :lol: After cutting all the pieces out I put the Domino slots in and rebated the sides for the back panel. then I gave all of the edges a coat of sealer ready for a finish. 

On this one the plinth is a little unusual so i had to make it up out of two pieces after moulding one piece on the spindle moulder.

I lashed these with the sealer as I want to hide the joint. After two attempts at cutting some shelves and placing the Domino slots in the wrong place! :blink: I gave up for the night and went home. this morning I went in afresh and cut the two shelves correctly this time. :dance3: then had a dry fit of the parts.

By the end of the day i got the back panel cut out and everything ready for a finish.


----------



## bosox (Jun 12, 2012)

Looking good! Want to see it done.


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

Good work, looking forward to progress pics.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi Alan.

Very nice project.

Right now I'm remodelling the master room´s bath cabinet. It was the first big cabinet I ever made when we moved to our "new home" more than 25 years ago. I´ll soon send some pictures about the WIP.


----------



## darsev (Feb 3, 2012)

Alan, 

I don't know how you get all that work done as well as keep up the photos and running commentary. 

What do you use for a sealer?

Well done,
Darryl


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

The sealer I use is called Zinnser bin Darryl. It is a white primer based on shellac. I brush one coat on the edges and then sand it with 150 grit. (It dries within an hour) i then spray prime the panels giving the edges two full coats and then sand them with 320 grit before spraying the top coats on. HTH. 
After a lot of sanding and painting I got the cabinet together today. :dance3: 

I have now got the drawer box to assemble and the runners to install and then it is finished. I just propped the drawer front in place for this shot. 

You may have noticed that the plinth has changed! Well after taking another look at the photo my sister gave me it appears that the plinth was flat and the curve on the bottom was a badly taken photo with a blur which I took to be a curve! :blink: I will hold on to the original one I made as it may come in handy for another job in the future. :blink:


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Looking good Alan another great WIP.


----------



## darsev (Feb 3, 2012)

mailee said:


> The sealer I use is called Zinnser bin


Thanks. I have found it aon the Bunnings Web site so I should be able to get it here is Aus.

Darryl


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Oh, that's good news Darryl. Give it a try you will not be disappointed it is great stuff. 
I delivered the bathroom cabinet today and got a couple of shots in place.


My sister was very happy with it. :dance3:


----------



## darsev (Feb 3, 2012)

Alan,

the finished job is looking good. The baskets just set it off.

Darryl


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Nice cabinet. 

I have a question on the hinges. What kind would you use if the cabinet was built with face frames? 

Reason I ask is I am in the middle of a project myself.

Thanks


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

TRN_Diesel said:


> Nice cabinet.
> 
> I have a question on the hinges. What kind would you use if the cabinet was built with face frames?
> 
> ...


overlay door hinges...
there are a bazillion varieties...

Overlay Door Hinges - Lee Valley Tools

Overlay Door Hinges - Lee Valley Tools


----------



## Salty Dawg (Jan 24, 2014)

Sure looks good


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

another type for face frames...

Blum Hinges - Lee Valley Tools - Woodworking Tools, Gardening Tools, Hardware Supplies


Face-Frame Hinges
Compact Blumotion Hinges
110° Soft-Close Clip-Top Hinges
Clip-Top Face-Frame Hinges
Compact Face-Frame Hinges


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

More choices..

Lee Valley Tools - Item Search


----------



## sjonesphoto (Feb 19, 2014)

Beautiful


----------



## steamfab (Jun 22, 2012)

It's beautiful! You are the master of MDF. Great design and paint job. Like the clean lines, open shelves and drawers, lots of extra storage for the bathroom. Great job!


----------

